

User's Guide to zsh - invertedlambda
http://zsh.sourceforge.net/Guide/zshguide.html

======
octopus
What is the advantage of using zsh versus the omnipresent bash ? I mean there
is something that can be done only in zsh and not in bash; or something that
is straightforward to do in zsh and cumbersome in bash ?

Of course I can learn zsh to increase my knowledge, but it will be nice to see
some clear advantage of using zsh.

~~~
invertedlambda
At the risk of starting a religious war...

zsh is a little snappier than bash and offers some neat options which are not
present in bash (at least not out of the box AFAIK - e.g. spellcheck).

From my experience, zsh targets power users (and people who really don't like
to type). For most people sticking with bash is probably leaving well enough
alone.

From my POV it's not a religious issue, though in just a short while of using
zsh I find it more productive than bash.

